# Why ? ....



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Do Unions love the Democrats so much ?? 

When all they want to do is take your hard earned money, and give it to some one else, who's not working (mainly for reasons of there own choices).
Additionally supporting the No-speaks with no future. there fore affecting your earning potential. That makes no sense to me.

Conservatives will help when your down, but when your on your feet your on your own.

Democrats will help you when your down..... But when you rise.....
They kick you to the curb... so you need them !!!!!

So..? 

How many of you union guys need their help?

My guess is ... NONE !!! you all have great jobs and Great incomes.

Why ? Coz you WORKED for them... So why work hard so some one else can reap the benefits of your labor/schooling and money??

That's how the "DEMS" feel.. You have it.. you must share it !!!

Believe me, I will share what ever I have with anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But If you're not trying to help yourself..... You're on your own!!!!!!!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

People are what they are. I don't try to help any one change their mind. I learned if you try to help someone pull their head out of their 'rear-end' you'll end up with 'feces' all over yourself.

I ain't no plumber, in other words.

I'm a democrat by the way. Go peddle your conservative ideas to the chamber of commerce.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Do not lump all Democrats into some mold created by the media. This country is not run by conservatives or republicans or democrats, it is run by special interests, and that is what must change if we (the people, the 90% of the country, the working class that creates ALL the wealth) are to ever set this country back in the right direction.


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

Well put guys.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

public works are the union's last stronghold....the dems spend more money...there is ore to it, but that's a big part....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Of course, that's why 8 years ago we had a budget surplus, and now, 8 years later, the deficit is back into the trillions, all because of the democratic party in the White House. :whistling2:


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

Seems like a bunch of oversimplification is going on. 

I happen to be pro union in most cases and I happen to be pro democrat in most cases because both of them usually HAPPEN to satisfy my ideals. 

Nothing is 100%. Other than being an American and wanting the best for Americans:thumbsup:


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Of course, that's why 8 years ago we had a budget surplus, and now, 8 years later, the deficit is back into the trillions, all because of the democratic party in the White House. :whistling2:


I thought the congress makes the laws/bills.

They also control the spending.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Remember: the "scrubbing bubbles" ?

"We work hard, so you don't have to"...........


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Of course, that's why 8 years ago we had a budget surplus, and now, 8 years later, the deficit is back into the trillions, all because of the democratic party in the White House. :whistling2:


congress and senate control the money...under clinton, the republicans controlled both...under bush, the dems controlled both..


----------



## Whodey648 (Jun 3, 2008)

Its because the conservatives dont care about you and partake in union busting tactics. They are all about the managment, not the workers.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Whodey648 said:


> Its because the conservatives dont care about you and partake in union busting tactics. They are all about the managment, not the workers.


classic..


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

oldman said:


> classic..


Unfortunately sad but true. The greatest asset any country or company has is it's people. They are the one who make or break either.


----------



## Whodey648 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah I could go on about this forever but its sad but true. The Conservative party has brainwashed America with thinking they are the party for the working class, by scaring them with gay marriage and abortion, and keeping America safe. I vote with my pocketbook not trivial things that dont "really" concern me.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Whodey648 said:


> Yeah I could go on about this forever but its sad but true. The Conservative party has brainwashed America with thinking they are the party for the working class, by scaring them with gay marriage and abortion, and keeping America safe. I vote with my pocketbook not trivial things that dont "really" concern me.


Nobody should be voting for public officials based on "righteousness." 

IMHO, ALL religions should be taxed at the highest corporate rate. NOT taxing them under the presumption they're legitimate is definately more of a de-facto official governmental approval of an orginization than not taxing them.

And, IMHO, ANY religious institution that publically vocalizes anything having anything to do with politics or government policy should result in every leader within that institution imprisoned for fraud.


----------



## bulldog1770 (May 27, 2008)

*I never voted for someone, I always voted against someone...*
*Politicians are all full of it--Say enough to get in--then do whatever their party tells them to do,...*:jester:


----------

